# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club > Ressources humaines >  [mathieu.J] Rejoint l'quipe de modration

## DRH

Mathieu.J vient d'intgrer l'quipe de modration pour donner un coup de main sur les forums Java.

Flicitations et bon courage.

----------

